# Yellow smoke?



## smoky mike blu (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi All
I'm getting a mixture of yellow and blue smoke. It goes from yellow smoke to blue smoke. I do not have an amzn pellet smoker yet, so I'm only using wood chips. I'm not soaking them. I use a half cup about every 30 min. Im currently using 2/3 hickory and a 1/3 Apple. Any advise?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## gotarace (Mar 22, 2015)

A half of cup is way more chips than i ever put in my Masterbuilt at a time...I put a very small handful of chips in each time when not using a Amazen...maybe 6-8 chips. Try this and I bet your problem will disappear. Thin blue wispy smoke is what you want...if you can smell smoke your smoking.


----------



## smoky mike blu (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks
I really don't use half a cup, but I do use more then just a few chips


----------



## daricksta (Mar 23, 2015)

Smoky Mike Blu said:


> Hi All
> I'm getting a mixture of yellow and blue smoke. It goes from yellow smoke to blue smoke. I do not have an amzn pellet smoker yet, so I'm only using wood chips. I'm not soaking them. I use a half cup about every 30 min. Im currently using 2/3 hickory and a 1/3 Apple. Any advise?
> Thanks
> Mike


Maybe the apple chips were made from green delicious apples that were underripe? Not a good joke, huh?

I have no idea what's going on other than the yellow smoke is being produced by one of the wood chips for some reason. I've used an apple wood pellet brand other than Todd's but never noticed yellow smoke. If your smoker has been seasoned correctly and you've used it a few times then perhaps there's some leftover grease or something from prior smokes coloring the smoke yellow? These are my best guesses.


----------

